# MDM - Additional Work Up Planned



## chetubig001 (Nov 16, 2010)

If a patient see the physician for the first time (new patient, new problem), and the physician schedules surgery for that patient next week.  Under Table A, can you count 4 points for New Problem with Additional Work Up?  Table A = the number of possible diangoses and/or the number of management options that must be considered.  Wouldn't surgery be counted as a managment option?  I am having a problem finding this scenario documented anywhere.  

The 95 guidelines for Number of Diagnoses or Management Options state:


DG: The initiation of, or changes in, treatment should be documented.  Treatement includes a wide range of management options including patient instructions, nursing instructions, therapies, and medications.


----------



## kukleja (Nov 16, 2010)

A patient being scheduled for surgery I believe would describe the MDM or Table C (Table of Risk):

Management options for a Low Level states - "-Minor surgery with no identified risk factors" ; Moderate Level states "Minor surgery with identified risk factors -Elective major surgery (open, percutaneous or endos and for a High Level states "Elective major surgery (open, percutaneous or endoscopic) with identified risk factors -Emergency major surgery (open, percutaneous or endoscopic)"

It has always been my understanding an additional work-up reflected additional tests needed to confirm a disease process or identify a specific diagnosis, i.e. lab work, radiology, CT, etc. 

Hope this helps~


----------

